# [SOLVED] Pinned taskbar icons not displaying correctly (also in Start Menu) &lt;see pict



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*[SOLVED] Pinned taskbar icons not displaying correctly (also in Start Menu) &lt;see pict*

I'm using Windows 7 RTM x64.

Everything was fine, however somewhat randomly the icons for two of my taskbar pinned apps (Word and Outlook 2007) aren't displaying correctly. Also they (along with Access 2007) are appearing incorrectly in the Start Menu, however when the Start Menu folder itself is opened in explorer they all display fine.

I've tried running the apps to see if that helps, I've tried resizing the taskbar icons to large, I've tried "repairing" Office 2007. I've logged off and on again, restarted the PC, and they're still not displaying correctly.









(http://www.deankellham.com/stuff/OfficeIcons.png)

Any Ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Dean


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Pinned taskbar icons not displaying correctly (also in Start Menu) <see picture>*

I should add that the shortcuts still work both in the Start Menu and pinned on the Task Bar.


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Pinned taskbar icons not displaying correctly (also in Start Menu) <see picture>*

OK so it's fixed. For anyone with the same issue; just delete %userprofile%\AppData\Local\IconCache.db and restart explorer.exe.


----------

